# Explorateur fichiers terminal



## Maxmad68 (18 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai crée un petit programme (en Python, pour Mac ou Linux) qui sert à naviguer dans les fichiers de son disque dur depuis le terminal (ou en Verbose).
Au lieu de s'embêter avec des commandes (cp, mkdir, nano, rm, ...), on navigue dans les fichiers juste avec les flèches du clavier:










Comment l'installer:
C'est un script Python de 12ko qui s'installe dans /usr/local/bin grâce à la commande suivante, à copier-coller dans le terminal:

```
clear && echo -e "\033[31m - Téléchargement...\033[0m" && mkdir install && cd install && git clone https://github.com/Maxmad68/Fichiers.git && echo -e "\033[31m - Installation…\033[0m" && sudo cp Fichiers/fichiers /usr/local/bin/fichiers && sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/fichiers && echo -e "\033[31m - Installé\033[0m" && cd .. && rm -rf install && echo && echo -e '\033[34m   "fichiers --help"\033[0m' && echo -e "\033[34m   pour commencer à utiliser fichiers…\033[0m"
```
(Accès administrateur requis)

Mode d'emploi:
Flèches haut et bas: Monter ou descendre dans la liste des fichiers
Flèche droite ou ENTRER: Entrer dans le dossier ou éditer le fichier (nano/pico)
Flèche gauche: Remonter en arrière
Espace: Menu (image 2)
Touche V: Coller un élément (si copié ou coupé)

Les dossiers seront écrits en bleu ciel avec un symbole ">" après son nom
Les fichiers seront écrits en jaune
Les fichiers ou dossiers cachés seront écrits en bleu foncé en gras
L'élément sélectionné sera surligné en bleu

Le script s'appelle en entrant la commande "fichiers" dans le terminal.
Le chemin du 1er dossier se note derrière la commande (ex: "fichiers /Users/" pour partir du dossier utilisateurs)
Par défaut, les fichiers cachés ne seront pas affichés, il faut ajouter "-i" derrière la commande pour les afficher
Pour ne pas afficher de la couleur dans la liste des fichiers, il faut ajouter l'argument "-no-color"



N'hésitez pas à me dire ce que vous en pensez ;-)

P.S.
Je ne savais pas où placer ce sujet, changez-le de place si je me suis trompé, merci


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2016)

N'ayant que ça sous la main je l'ai installé sur Cygwin (sur Win7).
Ça fonctionne mais quand il y a davantage de fichiers que de lignes dans le terminal, on ne déroule pas (on ne voit que les derniers fichiers). Je l'ai testé dans le terminal de Cygwin et dans le terminal de Gnome (sous X11).

Pour l'installation, je recommanderais d'ajouter l'option *-p* à *mkdir*.


----------



## Maxmad68 (20 Février 2016)

Ah oui, je vais voir comment changer le problème de la taille, merci


----------

